# GAME 2



## 870 XPRS

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOF!!!!!

We need you now more than ever big fella.

Pivotal game of the series, down 0-2 doesn't look too great. However, with Jon on the mound today you might as well just lock it up, 1-1 going to Oakland.


----------



## Springer

5-2 Twins is my prediction.

Go Twins.


----------



## smalls

How bout today we don't lift 15 first pitch fly balls to the outfield.

I am with 870, 1-1 going to oakland (and as Nj said, TC in 4).

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOF!!!


----------



## Shu

agree - have some patience and make the guy throw strikes and get back to Twins hitting. We will win today with the BOOFUS on the mound.


----------



## njsimonson

*BOOOOOOOOOFFFFF!!!*


----------



## KEN W

Pirahannas in the lineup.....run,run,run


----------



## R y a n

I'm sittin here watching the game...anyone else watching it on TV? Who's going to the bar over lunch?

Ryan


----------



## spoiler92

5-4 Twins sneak one out


----------



## 870 XPRS

Might as well hand the playoff MVP to boof right now.


----------



## R y a n

2-0 A's at the halfway point.... :eyeroll:


----------



## njsimonson

Where's the lumber?!? What have we left 11 guys in Scoring Position over the last two games?

UGH.

MOVE THEM TOOTHPICKS TWINS!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS

Bottom of the 6th sounds like a good time to turn it on.


----------



## njsimonson

Cuddy's got it down...need two more of those 411-footers!!!

C'mon #33!!!


----------



## R y a n

ya gotta think Morneau will do something ...


----------



## njsimonson

NO FUNKIN WAAAAY!!!!

WAAAAHOOOOO!!!!

2-2!!!

33-MVP-33-MVP-33-MVP-33-MVP-33-MVP


----------



## R y a n

WHAT DID I TELL YAAAAAAAA

WOOOOHOOOOOO

2-2 BABY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njsimonson

Ryan -

I think we're the only dorks with our webpage up, posting on the game as it happens...but WHO CARES!!!!

and now only 1 Out with White at the plate.


----------



## djleye

I'm with you dorks!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS

njsimonson said:


> Ryan -
> 
> I think we're the only dorks with our webpage up, posting on the game as it happens...but WHO CARES!!!!
> 
> and now only 1 Out with White at the plate.


Oh come on, I called the bottom of the 6th was the inning to break out, I wanna be one of the dorks too.


----------



## R y a n

njsimonson said:


> Ryan -
> 
> I think we're the only dorks with our webpage up, posting on the game as it happens...but WHO CARES!!!!
> 
> and now only 1 Out with White at the plate.


I hear ya Nick! It was a great inning... momentum swung over to us!

Now we need a quick solid inning to get back to the sticks...

The crowd is rocking...you can hear them screaming over the TV speakers..

Nice.

Ryan


----------



## R y a n

870 XPRS said:


> njsimonson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan -
> 
> I think we're the only dorks with our webpage up, posting on the game as it happens...but WHO CARES!!!!
> 
> and now only 1 Out with White at the plate.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on, I called the bottom of the 6th was the inning to break out, I wanna be one of the dorks too.
Click to expand...




djleye said:


> I'm with you dorks!!!!


LOL :beer:


----------



## holmsvc

Well listening to the Twins on the radio at work is way better then listening to Ag Talk on 1490.


----------



## 870 XPRS

You gotta be kiddin me.....inside the parker


----------



## R y a n

Crap

What was that all about? Inside the park HR? Horrible mistake by Hunter!!

:evil:


----------



## holmsvc

Did I just hear inside the park home run?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

How many errors are they going to make this series??? You CAN'T win games this way. :******:


----------



## njsimonson

****e. I was away from the radio for 5 minutes??? I gotta stay put.


----------



## R y a n

They have all their power up now in the 8th.....

and nothing... where's the bats?

They got boooo'd big time at the end of the inning...

:******:


----------



## njsimonson

A little Joe Nathan magic???

Let's go!


----------



## 870 XPRS

that didn't work so well


----------



## njsimonson

WILD PITCH?! WTH!?

Twins in 5.


----------



## R y a n

<sigh>

Nice breaking ball in the dirt... wild pitch assigned to Nathan

'nother run scores...


----------



## 870 XPRS

Well, here's to hoping Huston Street gets rocked.


----------



## Norm70

anyone else sick to there stomach about the way we have hit so far?


----------



## 870 XPRS

yeah, the dry heeves suck


----------



## Norm70

:bowdown: Please let the twins score :bowdown:


----------



## R y a n

A 3 run dinger would totally be sweet justice right now...


----------



## R y a n

He just needs to get on base to get to Mauer...


----------



## R y a n

AAARRrrrggggghhhhhh

I dunno.... the Twins just look shell shocked ... I'm not sure they can recover...


----------



## Norm70

&*(&*E$)#$*()($ score a fricken run :******: :******: :******: :******: :******:

Oh well they better get their crap together or they wasted a good season in 3 games


----------



## njsimonson

Bummer...

Stay stoked though...if anyone can pull off the improbably 3-2 comeback, its the Cardiac Twins.

See you guys Friday.


----------



## KEN W

Back to back games with 0 hits with runners in scoring position.Won't win any games that way unless the pitching is perfect.


----------



## Springer

I guess I had the score right but the wrong team. As a conselation I won $50 but I would have rather had them pull it out in the 9th.


----------



## R y a n

http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index. ... ction=news

Smell 'em' T-shirts fly off shelves
By Heath Hotzler
The Forum - 10/05/2006

With the Minnesota Twins down 2-0 in their best-of-5 American League Division Series against Oakland, Concordia senior Tieg Herman is hoping fans rush out and purchase some "Smell 'em"T-shirts to show their support.

However, the idea has nothing to do with the Twins' .212 team batting average and 0-for-13 batting record with runners in scoring position during the playoffs.

With help from his younger brother and father, Herman helped create the popular shirts that bear the Twins catch phrase, homage to a team that has used "Smell 'em" as a rally cry to come through in RBI situations.










Herman said more than 16,000 "Smell 'em" T-shirts have been sold at Cub Foods, Scheels sporting goods and several other small Twin Cities apparel shops since late August.

"It's crazy," said Herman, marketing major and pitcher on the Cobbers' baseball team. "I'm hoping to parlay this into a good job after graduation. To quote one of my good friends, 'The stars were aligned.' "

Twins backup catcher Mike Redmond came up with the slogan during spring training, along with the gesture of brushing the nose with a finger following a Twins run batted in.

Herman said the idea to make a T-shirt came to him after seeing a Minnesota player perform the "Smell 'em" salute this summer during a televised game.

"I just verbalized it," Herman said. "My brother is a very talented artist and he had the design the next morning."

An 18-year-old freshman at Gustavus Adolphus College in St. Peter, Minn., Tory Herman's sketch features the silhouette likeness of a baseball player with a finger on his nose and another pointed straight ahead. The words "SMELL 'EM" and Minnesota '06" appear below the player, who has Redmond's number 55 on its right shoulder.

To avoid breaking any copyright infringement laws, the design does not include any reference to the Minnesota Twins, a specific Twins player or Major League Baseball.

Tieg and Tory's father, Ty, took the finished product to a screen printing company in St. Paul. St. Croix Printing loved the idea so much they decided to partner with the Hermans to mass produce the T-shirts.

But the Minnesota Twins coaches and players had top priority.

Through a family friend, the Hermans sent a box of shirts to the Twins on an August road trip to Baltimore. Tieg said his family only sent a few, however, for the players that used the slogan and gestures the most.

Minnesota manager Ron Gardenhire relayed this message: We'll wear them only if you send enough for the entire team.

"I was shocked and really excited," Tory Herman said. "I thought this could be a big thing, a rallying point for the Twins and their fans."

Several Twins players have been seen on television and photographed wearing the Hermans' shirts this season. American League batting champion Joe Mauer, first baseman Justin Moreneau and pitcher Carlos Silva each had them on during the celebration of the Twins' American League Central Division championship.

Fans apparently love them, too.

Fargo's Scheels store recently put in its second order, and knock off versions have been popping up in stores and on the Internet.

"It was almost immediately that they started flying off the shelves," said Matthew Devig, an assistant manager at the Fargo Scheels store.

Devig said he didn't have the numbers, but the Hermans' "Smell 'em" shirts have been one of the store's top selling Twins-related items since late August.

"I remember telling my brother that I'd be happy if I saw just one person I didn't know wearing one of the shirts," Tieg said. "This is surreal."


----------



## KEN W

Their noses must be stuffed up....they sure aren't smelling any lately. :eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n

An enduring image....









Minnesota Twins' Torii Hunter dives and misses a ball hit by Oakland Athletic's Mark Kotsay during the seventh inning of Game 2 of the AL division baseball playoff series Wednesday, Oct. 4, 2006, at the Metrodome in Minneapolis. The hit gave Kotsay an inside-the-park home run.









Minnesota Twins' Luis Castillo sits alone on the bench after the Twins' 5-2 loss to the Oakland Athletics


----------



## Norm70

No need to dwell on the past, I spent yesterday getting pumped up for today. I just don't see the team letting Radke lose this one, even if his arm does fall of in the process. When we do win i wish there was room for error to see how s$%#ty Silva could be on Saturday I would have really liked to see Garza or even Gurreir in front of him. :beer:


----------

